
Ask HN: How to sell SaaS to not so technical people? - wayoverthecloud
It&#x27;s relatively easier to sell to people hanging on Medium, hackernews, LinkedIn. But what about them who don&#x27;t hang out there?
======
adnanazadsg
The key to selling to non-technical people is to speak in their language. This
usually means that you should have deep domain expertise in the niche where
you are selling the product.

Also, make sure you can clearly articulate the problem you are addressing and
how your solution tackles that. If you know your market well, you shouldn't
need to convince them that the problem is real - they should be feeling it
everyday.

Your solution should be simple and fit into their existing workflows. And
finally the pricing should be something that fits in their budget.

If all of these are true (and they should be for your SaaS product to be
successful) then the only challenge you should have is getting in front of
your customers (ie. distribution) and not closing the sale.

------
PaulHoule
Depends on who your target market is.

See how salesforce.com launched:

[https://www.businessinsider.com/marc-benioff-
salesforcecom-c...](https://www.businessinsider.com/marc-benioff-
salesforcecom-chief-has-pulled-some-crazy-stunts-2012-3)

Note that the "No Software" idea was compelling to non-technical people
because if you run Salesforce you don't need to have a technical staff to run
it.

~~~
icedchai
The whole Salesforce "No Software" thing is also a bit of an exaggeration. It
sounds nice. But the reality is that many, many companies have dedicated
Salesforce admins on staff, or outsource it to a third-party company.

